# Organic Outdoor Pics, week 2? of flower



## drfting07 (Sep 10, 2011)

Organic Medium (Local Organic Potting Soil, Perlite, Vermiculite, Mushroom Compost, Blood Meal, Dr. Earth Organic 5 Fertlizer, Garden Gypsum)
10 Gallon container
Dr. Earth Nutrients

PICS
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=716172&postcount=21


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2011)

very nice...


Happy Growing

:48:


----------

